# Frozen toilet tank



## BeePee (Jan 30, 2011)

I have a AS Sigma. My toilet flush still pump still works but no fluid goes into the toilet. I assume the tank froze cos I forgot to drain it!  No fluid gets into the pipe below the tank to the toilet bowl. Help?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Just get a 2 litre bottle of water, old lemonade bottle full of water, stand it by the loo and chuck it down as a flush until it thaws. Not much else you can do.


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

Firstly is it an electric flush if so the pump or the solenoid valve is probably us secondly if its a manual pump then the bottom of the pump has most likely split as the ice inside cracks the bottom of the casing inside or the hose has come off inside the case if it is a manual flush and a thetford one 4 screws and a bit of mastic and its all changed a bit more involved if electric.
Kev


----------



## kc10 (Jan 28, 2010)

barryd said:


> Just get a 2 litre bottle of water, old lemonade bottle full of water, stand it by the loo and chuck it down as a flush until it thaws. Not much else you can do.


Sound advice.

:lol:


----------

